# sideline seating standards?



## OrangeCountyDad (Aug 12, 2019)

My understanding for a long long time is parents sit across from their player bench, altho there may be some parents who may sit at one extreme end or the other based on their player.

At Silverlakes this weekend in 3 games it seemed parents just sat where ever.  When one parent commented "oh, i thought we sit across from our bench" some opposing-team parents got pretty snippy about "we're the home team and we can choose where we want to sit."

Is that seating convention fading as kids get older, am I old fashioned?  were those parents at this field just weird?


----------



## Justafan (Aug 12, 2019)

OrangeCountyDad said:


> My understanding for a long long time is parents sit across from their player bench, altho there may be some parents who may sit at one extreme end or the other based on their player.
> 
> At Silverlakes this weekend in 3 games it seemed parents just sat where ever.  When one parent commented "oh, i thought we sit across from our bench" some opposing-team parents got pretty snippy about "we're the home team and we can choose where we want to sit."
> 
> Is that seating convention fading as kids get older, am I old fashioned?  were those parents at this field just weird?


If these games were for older kids, parents should know better.  Parents on the same team should have told the “violators,” hey we’re on this side.  At least that’s what I do.  Youngers, parents may still be learning.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Aug 12, 2019)

OrangeCountyDad said:


> "we're the home team and we can choose where we want to sit."
> 
> Is that seating convention fading as kids get older, am I old fashioned?  were those parents at this field just weird?


They are correct that the home teams selects theirs side, but it means that the team selects the side, not the parents and then the parents sit on that same side opposite their team.  Also I have noticed that when the boys get older, the outlandishness of the parents fades and most people don't care anymore where they sit.  It really is ridiculous to have to make rules about where people sit.


----------



## ForumParent (Aug 12, 2019)

Yes, they should sit across from the bench, but I think goalkeeper parents are the one exception and get an unspoken “pass” (at least in my biased gk parent mind   and they will occasionally, sometimes switch to sit in the corner by their kid. 

At surf cup, we had multiple violators (like, one parent / couple per game, but over multiple games).  I was like, cmon people...this aint your first rodeo.    The surf cup rules explicitly said, sit across from your own bench.


----------



## MWN (Aug 12, 2019)

It depends on the Tournament / League.  Generally, CRL/State/National Cup/US Youth Soccer follow the Home team picks the side and parents all sit on the side across from their team.  Coast Soccer League follows the parents sit on the same physical side as their players.

What happens many times is the Coast parents are used to sitting on the same side as their teams and then go to a Cal South sanctioned event (like CRL) and now have to sit across from the team and just all sit wherever.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Aug 12, 2019)

ForumParent said:


> The surf cup rules explicitly said, sit across from your own bench.


And that is the problem, no one reads the rules.  Maybe the manager and the coach.  The only time I read the rules before becoming a manager was to see who would win a tie in tournament.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 12, 2019)

It’s only a problem if you have a screaming freak show asshole on the wrong side.


----------



## Nefutous (Aug 12, 2019)

ForumParent said:


> Yes, they should sit across from the bench, but I think goalkeeper parents are the one exception and get an unspoken “pass” (at least in my biased gk parent mind   and they will occasionally, sometimes switch to sit in the corner by their kid.
> 
> At surf cup, we had multiple violators (like, one parent / couple per game, but over multiple games).  I was like, cmon people...this aint your first rodeo.    The surf cup rules explicitly said, sit across from your own bench.





MWN said:


> It depends on the Tournament / League.  Generally, CRL/State/National Cup/US Youth Soccer follow the Home team picks the side and parents all sit on the side across from their team.  Coast Soccer League follows the parents sit on the same physical side as their players.
> 
> What happens many times is the Coast parents are used to sitting on the same side as their teams and then go to a Cal South sanctioned event (like CRL) and now have to sit across from the team and just all sit wherever.


Surf did not enforce the rule.  The teenage Field Marshall said it was a suggestion not a rule that could not be enforced.  What a joke when it caused one parent to leave the area and another had to put in her headphones and tune out the game when the parent refused to go back to his side saying it was a free world.  He was very distributive saying things about players and walking in front of our parents sitting in chairs when the ball can down our way.

CRL also does not enforce the rules. In fact I have never seen anyone enforce the rules, not even when a manager goes to talk to the other manager.

I actually enjoy when well behaved parents from the other team come over because I always seem to learn something interesting. Too bad even at the older ages the jerks still have not been weeded out.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Aug 12, 2019)

My 08 son and 03 daughter both play. Definitely more of an issue with younger teams from my experience.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 12, 2019)

ForumParent said:


> Yes, they should sit across from the bench, but I think goalkeeper parents are the one exception and get an unspoken “pass” (at least in my biased gk parent mind   and they will occasionally, sometimes switch to sit in the corner by their kid.
> 
> At surf cup, we had multiple violators (like, one parent / couple per game, but over multiple games).  I was like, cmon people...this aint your first rodeo.    The surf cup rules explicitly said, sit across from your own bench.


Sitting across from your own team is a solid method to try and maintain civility. Without it steals so much from the actual game if behaviors from adults are inappropriate.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 12, 2019)

Nefutous said:


> Surf did not enforce the rule.  The teenage Field Marshall said it was a suggestion not a rule that could not be enforced.  What a joke when it caused one parent to leave the area and another had to put in her headphones and tune out the game when the parent refused to go back to his side saying it was a free world.  He was very distributive saying things about players and walking in front of our parents sitting in chairs when the ball can down our way.
> 
> CRL also does not enforce the rules. In fact I have never seen anyone enforce the rules, not even when a manager goes to talk to the other manager.
> 
> I actually enjoy when well behaved parents from the other team come over because I always seem to learn something interesting. Too bad even at the older ages the jerks still have not been weeded out.


As a manager if the opposing team was sitting between our parents and being disruptive I would walk over to the players sideline and speak to our coach. They would in turn speak with the ref. Often enough the ref would enforce it when using this method.


----------



## size_five (Aug 12, 2019)

a similar thread I started a while back:
http://socalsoccer.com/threads/etiquette.16587/


----------



## gotothebushes (Aug 12, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> As a manager if the opposing team was sitting between our parents and being disruptive I would walk over to the players sideline and speak to our coach. They would in turn speak with the ref. Often enough the ref would enforce it when using this method.


LASTMAN, If you were sitting on the Thorns sideline I wouldn't love you any less!! LOL


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 12, 2019)

gotothebushes said:


> LASTMAN, If you were sitting on the Thorns sideline I wouldn't love you any less!! LOL


Ha! That's only because I got an invite. And I brought Cisco.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Aug 12, 2019)

Mic Nificent said:


> My 08 son and 03 daughter both play. Definitely more of an issue with younger teams from my experience.


these were 03's.  Happened with 2 different teams.  Everyone was.. cordial.. but when the score started to get lopsided there were definitely looks and comments.


----------



## Dominic (Aug 12, 2019)

timbuck said:


> It’s only a problem if you have a screaming freak show asshole on the wrong side.


I have seen this type a few times . Please do not be that parent!!


----------



## Poconos (Aug 12, 2019)

timbuck said:


> It’s only a problem if you have a screaming freak show asshole on the wrong side.


and that is remarkably common.  

we had a dust up a couple weeks ago with some parents who decided to stand behind our properly located row of parents and scream at the back of our heads.  then the predictable jawing began between some of our alpha males/females and the two loudmouthed dolts.  nonetheless, they refused to move.  eventually, one of our parents (a large cop) chatted them down from their hysterical ledge and they zipped it the rest of the game.  i just wished we could have avoided the situation entirely.


----------



## redhood (Aug 12, 2019)

How about the parents that take up both corner flags and let the opposing parents sit in the middle as an intimidation tactic? Brilliant.

"You're surrounded."


----------



## RedCard (Aug 12, 2019)

I’m the “unofficial” photographer for both my kids 05 teams (twins - son and daughter). So to take photos, I’m  constantly roaming both sides of the parent’s sidelines. But while on the other team’s side, I’m always respectful and don’t cheer and talk to the players. I usually actually start talking to the other parents and everyone is pretty cool with me taking photos from their side. But again, I don’t act like a fool and don’t cause trouble on the other team’s side. Respect goes a long way.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 12, 2019)

RedCard said:


> I’m the “unofficial” photographer for both my kids 05 teams (twins - son and daughter). So to take photos, I’m  constantly roaming both sides of the parent’s sidelines. But while on the other team’s side, I’m always respectful and don’t cheer and talk to the players. I usually actually start talking to the other parents and everyone is pretty cool with me taking photos from their side. But again, I don’t act like a fool and don’t cause trouble on the other team’s side. Respect goes a long way.


I like the corners or out of the way spots. In most cases when a parent from the opposing team is there taking pic’s their always quite cordial. Think they know they have crossed into no mans land and act responsibly.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 12, 2019)

OrangeCountyDad said:


> My understanding for a long long time is parents sit across from their player bench, altho there may be some parents who may sit at one extreme end or the other based on their player.
> 
> At Silverlakes this weekend in 3 games it seemed parents just sat where ever.  When one parent commented "oh, i thought we sit across from our bench" some opposing-team parents got pretty snippy about "we're the home team and we can choose where we want to sit."
> 
> Is that seating convention fading as kids get older, am I old fashioned?  were those parents at this field just weird?


Team managers should be managing this and most tournaments have written into their rules that spectators sit across from their team.  Usually the parents of the older kids know the rules whether written or unwritten.  The parents of those U8-12 teams are just a hot mess.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 12, 2019)

Nefutous said:


> Surf did not enforce the rule.  The teenage Field Marshall said it was a suggestion not a rule that could not be enforced.  What a joke when it caused one parent to leave the area and another had to put in her headphones and tune out the game when the parent refused to go back to his side saying it was a free world.  He was very distributive saying things about players and walking in front of our parents sitting in chairs when the ball can down our way.
> 
> CRL also does not enforce the rules. In fact I have never seen anyone enforce the rules, not even when a manager goes to talk to the other manager.
> 
> I actually enjoy when well behaved parents from the other team come over because I always seem to learn something interesting. Too bad even at the older ages the jerks still have not been weeded out.


It was enforced at the Surf Cup fields that I refereed on. The manager should have complained to the referee at halftime.  It would have been fixed by most refs.


----------



## Own Goal (Aug 12, 2019)

Surfref said:


> It was enforced at the Surf Cup fields that I refereed on. The manager should have complained to the referee at halftime.  It would have been fixed by most refs.


When I was a team manager the referees were always responsive and helpful if I brought the matter to their attention. And I only brought it to their attention if the offending parties parents were out of line whack jobs.


----------



## Nefutous (Aug 12, 2019)

Surfref said:


> It was enforced at the Surf Cup fields that I refereed on. The manager should have complained to the referee at halftime.  It would have been fixed by most refs.


It happened right after half time since the teams switched directions the loudmouth and his wife had to move to be close to their defender dd.  Unfortunately it was not enforced at Oceanside for the olders. We asked the teenage field Marshall to call someone higher up and they refused to even come over.  We also tried to get the CR attention but could only get the AR who ignored us.  We all just moved behind the goal to watch the rest of the game.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 12, 2019)

It almost makes it worse if you complain and then have the referee tell everyone to move.
You get some meat head dad who will mumble under his breath about the “pu&&y a&& bitche&” that can’t handle someone cheering at a soccer game.


----------



## RedCard (Aug 13, 2019)

Surfref said:


> It was enforced at the Surf Cup fields that I refereed on. The manager should have complained to the referee at halftime.  It would have been fixed by most refs.


I agree about the enforcement at Surf Cup during the older weekend. At our game on Monday, we had a very “highly motivated” parent from an out of state team on our side just yelling and screaming. Our team manager went to the AR on our side and when the ball went out of play, he waved the young CR over. The CR did actually go over to that parent and asked she to return to her side of the half which she did. She did seem confused and was saying “I didn’t know we had to stay on one side.” which is hard to believe since the team was a former DA now going “all in” to ECNL team.


----------



## ultimate20 (Aug 13, 2019)

timbuck said:


> It’s only a problem if you have a screaming freak show asshole on the wrong side.


Which is way too common, sadly.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 13, 2019)

ultimate20 said:


> Which is way too common, sadly.


It’s usually an overweight lady or a dude with giant muscles.  
Or a lawyer who dares you to touch him. 
If it’s the the overweight lady she is usually with a smaller dude who will “defend her honor” if anyone talks to her.


----------



## redhood (Aug 14, 2019)

timbuck said:


> It’s usually an overweight lady or a dude with giant muscles.
> Or a lawyer who dares you to touch him.
> If it’s the the overweight lady she is usually with a smaller dude who will “defend her honor” if anyone talks to her.


Does the big girl or the meathead scare you more?


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Aug 14, 2019)

I let opposition parents sit on our side if they want to.  I just make sure I'm screaming at the top of my lungs during the game.  They usually move by halftime.


----------



## redhood (Aug 14, 2019)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> I let opposition parents sit on our side if they want to.  I just make sure I'm screaming at the top of my lungs during the game.  They usually move by halftime.


If they don't then try to identify which kid is theirs and yell for your players to pick on that kid because he/she is "slow" or "doesn't have it"


----------



## timbuck (Aug 14, 2019)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> I let opposition parents sit on our side if they want to.  I just make sure I'm screaming at the top of my lungs during the game.  They usually move by halftime.


It helps if you can borrow a baby that will cry the whole time.


----------



## 46n2 (Aug 14, 2019)

The Legends team had a group of parents for years always taking the center line about 10 ft in each direction .  Big Cholo dude , but when you asked they'd move but you definitely had to ask them to move, maybe some people don't understand.....


----------



## timbuck (Aug 14, 2019)

There are some clubs that are notorious for this behavior.
Legends as mentioned above is one of them.
And any team that just came up from a signature type of league is usually pretty crazy.  (AYSO United/PSC, etc)


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 14, 2019)

timbuck said:


> And any team that just came up from a signature type of league is usually pretty crazy.  (AYSO United/PSC, etc)


Extras has a technical zone requirement and the parents sit opposite sides....the bigger issue is parents sitting on the AR line of run: it's usually halfway into the season before things get sorted out and I on more than one occasion as an AR had to call the CR to handle the issue after politely asking the coach to clear the line of run.  I learned the hard way my first time ARing an extras game when I ran into a parent standing on the run line (a guy who was twice my weight screaming at his DD).  I agree Extras parents tend to be a bit on the crazier end because it's all about winning in that League, but at the same time I rarely have had fights to deal with or other extreme issues since the team would get penalized in the standings and coaches from either continuing on Extras or moving up to United.  I started to avoid volunteering for Extras games as a result, but would often get pressure since fewer of the volunteers are qualified.

United parents (at first) can be just as crazy because: 1) it's what they know, and 2) they are clueless at first as to the way club works, but given AYSO has strict requirements on seating and behavior I'm surprised there would be seating issues with them.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 14, 2019)

timbuck said:


> It’s usually an overweight lady....


This is the TA from a team in NorCal a few years ago playing at West Coast. The most annoying person I've EVER heard on the pitch. Yelling and screaming the entire game at all the players. It was non-stop. She actually yelled at the girls more than the coach.


----------



## Supermodel56 (Aug 14, 2019)

timbuck said:


> It almost makes it worse if you complain and then have the referee tell everyone to move.
> You get some meat head dad who will mumble under his breath about the “pu&&y a&& bitche&” that can’t handle someone cheering at a soccer game.


Yeah, but you know what? At least he’s back on his side... and you get to sit there with a smirk on your face.


----------



## Supermodel56 (Aug 14, 2019)

On the flip side, there’s also those annoying parents that know they can’t keep their mouth shut and still sit at the center-line spouting their ignorant BS... 

It’s like, really!?!


----------



## redhood (Aug 15, 2019)

Supermodel56 said:


> On the flip side, there’s also those annoying parents that know they can’t keep their mouth shut and still sit at the center-line spouting their ignorant BS...
> 
> It’s like, really!?!


I sit right at midfield line and pick apart the other team's tactics. It's psychological warfare against the opposing sideline.


----------



## watfly (Aug 15, 2019)

To me the solution to sideline confrontations in youth games (parent v parent and parent v ref) is easy.  Team and its parents on one sideline and opposing team and parents on other sideline with parents to the left of midfield. The benefits are:

1) No direct contact between AR and parents
2) Reduces contact between opposing parents and sideline sitting disputes
3) Coach has more direct control over parents behavior (which is coach's, not ref's, responsibility, although some refs prefer to engage directly with parents).  This, of course, assumes coach isn't also crazy.
4) Reduces coaching by parents as coach is more likely to hear parents on same sideline (I've noticed significantly more parent coaching when parents are on opposite sideline)

Yes, parents should just behave themselves.  But the reality is that its not happening.  We had a friendly scrimmage (ECNL and DA B07) the other day without a ref and very little coach involvement.  The players policed themselves and played freely, it was a refreshing and fun to watch kids play in this environment.  Of course, one jackass parent had to ref and coach from the stands the entire time.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 15, 2019)

watfly said:


> To me the solution to sideline confrontations in youth games (parent v parent and parent v ref) is easy.  Team and its parents on one sideline and opposing team and parents on other sideline with parents to the left of midfield. The benefits are:
> 
> 1) No direct contact between AR and parents
> 2) Reduces contact between opposing parents and sideline sitting disputes
> ...


A couple of years ago after a sideline incident, my kid's old coach told the parents any more issue from any parent will directly result in reduction of playing time for his or her kid.  Worked like a charm.


----------



## CopaMundial (Aug 15, 2019)

Messi>CR7 said:


> A couple of years ago after a sideline incident, my kid's old coach told the parents any more issue from any parent will directly result in reduction of playing time for his or her kid.  Worked like a charm.


Had that same parent/coach talk when my DD was U12 at West Coast and it also worked like a charm.  Really, I'm not sure all the fuss about parents sitting someplace special as the players switch at half anyway.  On our last team, our own team was more annoying than the opponents, typically.  I like to sit in peace and watch the game, cheering for everyone when they deserve it, not just my kid.  If some crazy parent is ranting about, so be it. I have been known to even put on headphones or sit on the opposing side myself, to get some quiet.  Seems like ranting parents irritate other ranting parents more than anyone else. Overall, I'm just glad that players are on one side and parents are on the other.  It was even a bigger nightmare when players and parents shared sides back in the day.  I think DA has specific rules now though. But like we all know, rules are only as good as those that follow them and those that enforce them.  Coaches and DOCs, ultimately have the power to calm parents and guide them appropriately.  It's called leadership.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 17, 2019)

redhood said:


> If they don't then try to identify which kid is theirs and yell for your players to pick on that kid because he/she is "slow" or "doesn't have it"


I sure hope that was meant to be a sarcastic joke. These are kids and no adult should be making negative comments to a kid.  Do it while I am the referee and you will spend the remainder of the game sitting in your car.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 17, 2019)

Patents just need to sit and cheer for their kid and team and be a good example for their kid.  We have too many parents that act like they are little kids.


----------



## sdb (Aug 18, 2019)

On a more positive note, during my DDs game yesterday, I sat on our side of the field behind the corner flag on a bench with 4 dads from the opposing team. This opponent is a top team with whom we’ve had many tough matches. After the game my DD asked me who I was sitting with and could we keep our laughter volume down cause we were laughing so much and too loudly. So it can work out if everyone just chills out and enjoys the play on both sides. It’s not a zero sum game (another player doing well doesn’t detract from your kid or her chances) and the other parents are most likely just like you.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Aug 18, 2019)

Yesterday, I had opposition team parents walking up and down our side of the sidelines yelling loudly.  Was fine with it until the ball rolled out and when one of our girls tried to pick up the ball they kicked the ball away from her (or they were trying to pass back to her and had really bad skills).  That prompted me to tell them to go back to their side.


----------



## Toch (Aug 18, 2019)

Parents are too stupid to allow them to make decisions on their own. 
Coaches/Admins need to guide the parents. 
In a perfect world every parent would keep stupid comments to themselves and enjoy the match. But we know how mature these animals can be so... perhaps admin should have a little huddle with the parents to give them their instructions


----------



## NumberTen (Aug 18, 2019)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Yesterday, I had opposition team parents walking up and down our side of the sidelines yelling loudly.  Was fine with it until the ball rolled out and when one of our girls tried to pick up the ball they kicked the ball away from her (or they were trying to pass back to her and had really bad skills).  That prompted me to tell them to go back to their side.


Saw a coach red carded and ejected yesterday for picking up a ball and throwing it over the head of the player coming to get it.  His team lost.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 18, 2019)

Please tell us who.  Or if you’d rather not put a name out there, tell us the tournament and age bracket.

And I hope the referee said “Not only do you get a red card.  You are a complete jerk and shouldn’t be allowed to teach children.  I hope I’m not on any of your games this season, because I’ll be looking for a reason to toss you again.”


----------



## NumberTen (Aug 18, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Please tell us who.  Or if you’d rather not put a name out there, tell us the tournament and age bracket.
> 
> And I hope the referee said “Not only do you get a red card.  You are a complete jerk and shouldn’t be allowed to teach children.  I hope I’m not on any of your games this season, because I’ll be looking for a reason to toss you again.”



Oxnard United and I was mistaken it was a tie.

https://2019crlleagueseason.sportsaffinity.com/Tour/public/info/schedule_results2.asp?sessionguid=E89FAC52-8643-45C8-8A2A-AA11904DF59C&tournamentguid=E89FAC52-8643-45C8-8A2A-AA11904DF59C&flightguid=9D23475C-339D-47FA-92A6-B933C8BB7014&tourappguid=22286FAC-18B9-4A9B-A159-274A23550663&teamname=Oxnard United Soccer Club&teamcode=0750-01CB03-0140&groupcode=A

*Bracket - Saturday, August 17, 2019
Game* *Venue* *Time* *Field* *Group* *Home Team* *Score* *Away Team* *Score*
 146428   Galway Downs   12:00 PM   14  A10 vs A1 Oxnard United Soccer Club  2  vs. Fullerton Rangers B03 White 2


----------



## timbuck (Aug 18, 2019)

Damn.  That b03 Group is a feisty one.  
7 red cards over a weekend and a half.


----------



## NumberTen (Aug 18, 2019)

NumberTen said:


> Oxnard United and I was mistaken it was a tie.
> 
> https://2019crlleagueseason.sportsaffinity.com/Tour/public/info/schedule_results2.asp?sessionguid=E89FAC52-8643-45C8-8A2A-AA11904DF59C&tournamentguid=E89FAC52-8643-45C8-8A2A-AA11904DF59C&flightguid=9D23475C-339D-47FA-92A6-B933C8BB7014&tourappguid=22286FAC-18B9-4A9B-A159-274A23550663&teamname=Oxnard United Soccer Club&teamcode=0750-01CB03-0140&groupcode=A
> 
> ...



At this same venue there was also a player assault on referee and the sheriff was called.  I was talking with the referees writing the incident report.  And just a note here.  the girls parents are way more insane that the  boys.  I would hate to be the referee at a girls game.


----------



## NumberTen (Aug 18, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Damn.  That b03 Group is a feisty one.
> 7 red cards over a weekend and a half.


So far the games have been great.  Certainly physical.


----------



## pitchcrazy (Aug 19, 2019)

ultimate20 said:


> Which is way too common, sadly.


So true, it's not the screaming fat lady.  It's the midget that scares me.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 19, 2019)

NumberTen said:


> So far the games have been great.  Certainly physical.


List of all cards in this division:
https://2019crlleagueseason.sportsaffinity.com/Tour/public/info/flight_disciplinary.asp?sessionguid=&flightguid=9D23475C-339D-47FA-92A6-B933C8BB7014&tournamentguid=E89FAC52-8643-45C8-8A2A-AA11904DF59C

49 Cautions.  8 Ejections.
12 teams total.
They all have at least 2 cautions.
Half of them have at least 1 ejection.
2 of the ejections have been for coach/assistant coach.


----------



## ForumParent (Aug 19, 2019)

NumberTen said:


> Oxnard United and I was mistaken it was a tie.
> 
> *Bracket - Saturday, August 17, 2019
> Game* *Venue* *Time* *Field* *Group* *Home Team* *Score* *Away Team* *Score*
> 146428   Galway Downs   12:00 PM   14  A10 vs A1 Oxnard United Soccer Club  2  vs. Fullerton Rangers B03 White 2


I also saw a dog on the field at Galway on the 17th.  Like, a having a grand ol’ time running on the field sort of dog.  I love dogs, but Galway has the most no-nonsense no-dog rules I’ve seen.  Seems like quite a day out there!


----------



## redhood (Aug 19, 2019)

Surfref said:


> I sure hope that was meant to be a sarcastic joke. These are kids and no adult should be making negative comments to a kid.  Do it while I am the referee and you will spend the remainder of the game sitting in your car.


Y0u won't do a damn thing. I'm very stealthy in my verbal attacks on the youth.


----------



## redhood (Aug 19, 2019)

NumberTen said:


> Saw a coach red carded and ejected yesterday for picking up a ball and throwing it over the head of the player coming to get it.  His team lost.





NumberTen said:


> Oxnard United and I was mistaken it was a tie.
> 
> https://2019crlleagueseason.sportsaffinity.com/Tour/public/info/schedule_results2.asp?sessionguid=E89FAC52-8643-45C8-8A2A-AA11904DF59C&tournamentguid=E89FAC52-8643-45C8-8A2A-AA11904DF59C&flightguid=9D23475C-339D-47FA-92A6-B933C8BB7014&tourappguid=22286FAC-18B9-4A9B-A159-274A23550663&teamname=Oxnard United Soccer Club&teamcode=0750-01CB03-0140&groupcode=A
> 
> ...


Exactly what I expect from every Oxnard team. Yeah, I said it. So what?


----------



## coachrefparent (Aug 19, 2019)

Troll alert, everyone press ignore.


----------



## redhood (Aug 20, 2019)

coachrefparent said:


> Troll alert, everyone press ignore.


Pipe down, coachrefparent. I've provided more relevant content to this forum in the last week than you have since Jul 8, 2016.


----------

